# 2nd Round: Game 4: Heat @ Wizards



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
PLAYOFFS 2005

Eastern Conference 2nd Round
Game Four
Saturday, May 14th--8:00ET ESPN









Miami Heat
(59-23)

vs.









Washington Wizards
(47-35)

Series
(3-0 Heat)

Previous Results:
Heat 116 @ Wizards 108
Wizards 93 @ Heat 103
 Wizards 83 @ Heat 106
 Heat 98 @ Wizards 93


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

_Heat Bench:_
Alonzo Mourning
Keyon Dooling
Shandon Anderson
Michael Doleac
Christian Laettner
Rasual Butler 
Steve Smith

</center>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

SWEEP!!! 
My Prediction:
Miami 106
-
Washington 100


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't see the Wizards winning this with or without Shaq. It's sad that they couldn't beat Miami without Shaq at their home court. I'd like to think Eddie Jordan will come out with a new gameplan with Shaq out, but he won't. I don't think he's adjusted to certain teams. He just runs the same plays everytime.

Heat - 104
Wizards - 93


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think SVG will promise the team some days off if they win, and they'll come through for that....


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I think SVG will promise the team some days off if they win, and they'll come through for that....


Just like the last series against the Nets, if Shaq plays, but it sounds like he won't, I say the heat will win, if he don't, D Wade will have to be spectacular again, but Arenas look like he was dying down the strech, I think this game might be somewhat sloopy down the strech, both teams seem like the wasted alot energy in game three, I think we might actually lose, the fans will help the Wizards give them that extra bost of energy. But I hope we finish them off, so we could rest our players, and avoid injury's, and give Shaq more rest, damn this injury must be more serious than all of us think, if this was the first playoff game he ever miss, last night.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

104-95 Heat


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I wont be able to watch the game tonight :curse:  . But i know we'll do it. We work so hard for it, and we owe a trip to the ECF to people like Riles, SVG and definitly Zo. I dont want to go OT, but Zo is the most deserving man in the L right now. I'll always remeber the morning i saw it on sport center when he had a press confrence about his illness. But anyway, i think we got this, won't be close, double digit win. Well guys, one question, are the Pistons/Pacers ready to meet their maker?


GO HEAT!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRedZone05 (May 1, 2005)

I'm gonna be on a plane tonite when the game starts  .... 
There should be motivation for this team to win, looking ahead with what looks like a 7-game pistons/pacers series, we could get a long needed rest. 

GO HEAT!!!..
I can't wait for the ECF!


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Surprise surprise...shaq is sitting out tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's official again, Zo is starting with Shaq sitting out again...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I was just on WQAM!!!!

ahhahahaha that was sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I was just on WQAM!!!!
> 
> ahhahahaha that was sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


what did you say?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

they're doing the pregame show, and i'm listening on my computer, so they got a kick out of getting a call from Bowling Green, OH. 

Anyways, they're talking about Zo filling in Shaq's shoes. So I commented about how Zo is always ready to do whatever the team needs him to do. And if you expect Zo to play limited minutes, you are nuts b/c Alonzo will play til he passes out on the floor if that's what we need out of him. 

Then what I think about the next rounds, with or without Shaq, and if I'm worried about the Pacers/Pistons? So I said, of course you have to respect the World Champs, and the Pacers have handled us all season. But with a win tonight, we've won 11 in a row, and haven't lost in nearly a month. With home court, I don't expect us to not make the Finals.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> they're doing the pregame show, and i'm listening on my computer, so they got a kick out of getting a call from Bowling Green, OH.
> 
> Anyways, they're talking about Zo filling in Shaq's shoes. So I commented about how Zo is always ready to do whatever the team needs him to do. And if you expect Zo to play limited minutes, you are nuts b/c Alonzo will play til he passes out on the floor if that's what we need out of him.
> 
> Then what I think about the next rounds, with or without Shaq, and if I'm worried about the Pacers/Pistons? So I said, of course you have to respect the World Champs, and the Pacers have handled us all season. But with a win tonight, we've won 11 in a row, and haven't lost in nearly a month. With home court, I don't expect us to not make the Finals.


all true :clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm about to be on again....what a day!

Edit: UGGGGGGHHH I accidentally hung up on my cell phone :curse:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Foul on Zo to start off the game. Hopefully he could stay out of foul trouble


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the wizards had a 3 on 1 with Damon back, and they couldnt score....LMAO


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

They're starting just like last game...lots of energy and emotion b/c they're at home, they'll settle down and we'll take over...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

turnovers are continuing to be a problem


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2 fouls on Zo....

DOHleac time already...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade's turnovers are annoying. He is playing well scoring and assisting wise, so i cant be that pissed at him, but some of these to's are just silly


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Wade's turnovers are annoying. He is playing well scoring and assisting wise, so i cant be that pissed at him, but some of these to's are just silly


 but he's also creating alot of shots....we're gonna have to live with it, because it's something that isn't gonna change soon...


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

They didn't score on a 4 on 1. DOHleac is already in... I really hope Zo doesn't get into foul trouble this game with DOHleac playing a lot of minutes. Luckily, he only played 13 minutes in game 3. Just watching him play pisses me off.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wades face fouled Hughes' elbow


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

End of 1st
Wizards 26
Heat 23


Bad quarter by the Heat, and we're only down 3. Lots of turnovers, Zo is in foul trouble already. I still feel confident we'll put on a run and take this game in the 2nd half.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Hopefully Doleac doesn't screw up too much. How many times does he do a stupid touch foul and then watch as they walk past him for an easy 3 point play. If you're going to foul them, at least stop the lay-up.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I cant stand Hubie and Walton....and the heat are always on abc. It sucks


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

thats an attention getter by clinton portis...wow


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

[jealousy]
my mom is like 2-3 rows behind the Heat bench.....
[/jealousy]


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn doleac


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DOHleac
go
back
to
the
bench
PLEASE


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Doleac bet on the Wizards.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow....eddie jordan took a timeout with Wade on the bench......does he realize that means wade gets more rest and will be back in the game sooner....what is he thinking


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

what a joke...

Zo gets called for a push from a ref at half court....BS Call


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

how was that not a foul?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sual for 333333333333

Heat take the lead 34-33!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

is it me or is Hubie a huge Wizards fan?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Doleac cant guard anybody...or rebound...or make a layup


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*DOH*leac is a piece of garbage man.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't think DOHleac understands how to take the ball strong to the rim...he throws up these ***** shots and gets swatted...it's horrible to watch


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ras had position, that was a charge.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Hubie is the most biased non team announcer...and not just for one team, but every team the heat faces. Jeez...I wish this game was on sunshine


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah that was definately a bad call. Ras didn't even try to block the shot at all, he specifically went there just for the charge.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Hubie is the most biased non team announcer...and not just for one team, but every team the heat faces. Jeez...I wish this game was on sunshine


He hates the Heat so much. I didn't catch it, but my friend told me that he blatantly said that he was rooting against the Heat the other day.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

TIM HARDAWAY'S TAKE AFTER THE GAME :laugh:

I love Timmy, but man he shouldn't have a job on TV.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I love seeing Haywood act like he's hard for dominating inside.......do that with Shaq and Zo in there....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damon for 33333333333333333

48-44 Wizards


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Hubie is the most biased non team announcer...and not just for one team, but every team the heat faces. Jeez...I wish this game was on sunshine


As long as the game is on Sunshine, that's the station i'm watching it on. Espn, and TNT announcers are one thing. But ABC is downright horrible. Al Michaels shouldn't even be calling Bball games. He's great for MNF, but not NBA games. As for Hubie Brown, well you guys pretty much said it all.

Unfortunately the game isnt on sunshine tonight.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

here hubie goes again


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ruffin catches a miss and dunks it, Hubie "that's his game"

LOL!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Laettner hits 2 FTs, should be 51-47 going into the half


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Player Stats:

Zo 0pts, 2reb, 3pf
Udon 4pts, 5reb
Eddie 7pts, 2reb
*Wade 16pts, 1reb, 3ast, 2pf, 3to*
Damon 7pts, 4ast

Rasual 5pts, 2pf
Doleac 6pts, 4reb, 3pf
Laettner 2pts
Shandon 2reb
Dooling 1reb, 1ast, 2pf

-----------------------

*Haywood 13pts, 9reb, 2pf*
Jeffries 2pts, 1ast, 2pf
Jamison 5pts, 3reb
*Hughes 8pts, 4reb, 4ast, 3to
Arenas 14pts, 5reb, 2ast, 2pf*

Dixon 7pts, 2pf
Ruffin 2pts, 2reb


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we need more from eddie, and we need zo to keep doleac off the court. Also Dooling needs to be in more time than Damon


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Team Stats:

FG
Heat 17/37, 45%
Wizards 17/43, 39%

FT
Heat 9/10, 90%
Wizards 14/19, 74%

3PT
Heat 4/10
Wizards 3/9

*Rebounds
Heat 18
Wizards 24*

Assists
Heat 10
Wizards 7

*Fouls
Heat 16
Wizards 10

Turnovers 
Heat 10
Wizards 5*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo with the foul on Haywood, his 4th, SVG keeps him in...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damon for 3333333333333

52-50 Wizards


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits his 18th pt, ties the game at 52


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jamison hits the hook over Eddie, 54-52 Wiz...

Damon hits the 3, 55-54 Heat...

Jeffries dunk on Zo, 56-55 Wiz...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

hmm.....a tech for hanging on the rim...cmon now- nobody was underneath him


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

3 Second Violation


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade fouled by Jeffries (4th), hits both 57-56 Heat...

They call a loose ball foul on Zo, not even involved in the play, his 5th...

REF YOU SUCK
REF YOU SUCK
REF YOU SUCK


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Doleac gets fouled by Hughes with no call...

Hughes with the floater, 58-57 Wiz...

Doleac misses, Wade with the board and gets fouled by Haywood (3rd), 59-58 Heat...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

8 mins left in the 3rd, Jamison misses the hook...

Wade fouled by Jamison (1st), 61-58 Heat...

Arenas runs through Damon, foul on Damon, 61-60 Heat...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that should of been offensive...another bad call


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to Udonis, alllllmost an and1, fouled by Haywood (4th), 62-60 Heat...

Hughes hits a runner, 62-62...7 mins left in the 3rd...

DOHleac hits a jumper, 64-62 Heat...

Eddie with the steal, throws the ball away on the break (12th TO)...

Hughes fouled on the drive by Eddie (3rd), 64-64...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

6 mins left...Wade fouled on the drive by Jamison (2nd), 66-64 Heat...

Arenas drives and DOHleac makes a retarded foul (4th), 66-66 with FTs coming...

*DOHleac needs to realize he can't take a charge every damn time, and he needs to protect the ****ing rim once and awhile....god damn he pisses me off!*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

And to be fair, it's not totally Zo and DOHleac's fault, the guards are getting beat to the lane, and the post players are picking up the fouls....

we gotta guard better on the perimeter!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Arenas hits the FT, 67-66 Wiz...

Wade hits the J, 68-67 Heat...

Arenas fouled by Dooling (3rd), 69-68 Wiz...

Wade hits a long 2, 70-69 Heat...

Hughes misses, out of bounds to Miami (good defensive possession)...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

DAMON 3...then a wade post score....awesome move


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem grabs a miss, fouled by Ruffin (2nd), hits 1, 71-69 Heat...

Arenas fouled by Dooling (4th), 71-71...

Damon from deeeeeep, 74-71 Heat...

Jamison misses, Wade boards it, hits the hook, 76-71 Heat...

Timeout Wizards 3:35 left in 3rd


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane has 32.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dang Haslem, you gotta catch that one.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Damon 3.......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Peeler hits a 2, 76-73 Heat...

Wade throws it away, Arenas misses, Sual with the board...

Haslem drops the oop from Wade...

Arenas drives out of control, fouled by Laettner (1st), misses both FTs...

Damon for 3!!!!, 79-73 Heat...

Haslem with the board, fouled by Arenas (3rd), 81-73 Heat...

Peeler fouled by Sual (3rd), 81-75 Heat...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade isnt missing. At all


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane has 38, 20 in the 3rd period.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

20 point quarter for wade

ON PERFECT SHOOTING. WOW.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits the J, 83-75 Heat...

Haywood fouled by Laettner (2nd) and gets blocked by Wade, 83-76 Heat...

Damon airball, grabbed by Wade and dunked in...85-76 Heat...

Wade dunks on the fastbreak!!!! 87-76 heat (20th point of the 3rd qtr)...

Laettner takes the charge on Ruffin...Heat ball! 17.6 secs left in the 3rd


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem airball to end the 3rd qtr...

End of the 3rd qtr
87-76 Heat

*The Miami Heat have NEVER lost a game all season when they have been leading by 10+ points at any point of the 4th quarter*


12 minutes of basketball to play...


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

We're coming together really well now. I think we will run away with this game in the 4th. I personally think Van Gundy should play Laettner before Doleac.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie lays it in, 89-76 Heat...

Eddie strips Haywood, Heat ball!

Sual misses a 3...

Dixon misses a 3, board by Eddie, Damon misses a 3...

Dixon misses a 3, Sual boards it...

Damon with an 8 second violation with no pressure on the ball, AMAZING!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gah, put Wade back in the game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dixon hits on the drive over Sual, 89-78 Heat...

Laettner hits the J, 91-78 Heat...

Haywood travels, misses the layup, then gets fouled on the layup and the FT...91-81..

Sual misses on the drive...

Arenas misses the 3, board by Laettner...

Eddie throws it away, under 9 mins to play, Heat up 10...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah that's it Arenas, keep throwin up them low % 3's.. atta boy. :clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade returns to the floor...

Haywood misses, Zo gets the board...

Hughes fouls Wade on the drive (2nd)...Eddie misses the 3...

Eddie with the steal...Wade fouled on the fast break by Arenas (4th), 93-81 Heat...

Wade with 40 points!!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the refs are the only ones who could stop wade....what a horrible call


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I want 45


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Arenas fouls out, throws Jersey


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

adios arenas


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Arenas with the layup, 93-83...

Wade called for the charge (4th)...

Dixon misses, Udon with the board...

Haslem fouled by Arenas (5th)...Damon misses the 3...

Zo with the steal, Zo fouled by Haywood underneath (5th)...
Arenas called for a foul away from the ball (6th), takes off his shirt and throws it into the crowd.....VERY CLASSY way to get a T


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie misses the tech FT....hits 1/2 after that, 94-83 Heat...

6mins left...Jamison misses, Wade boards it...

Eddie misses a dunk...(sigh)

Jamison misses a 3, Zo boards it...

Zo travels on a great pass from Wade....timeout Wizards


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jeez..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow. This game isnt close to over


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

5 mins to play...

Blake hits a J, 94-85 Heat...

Eddie misses, Hughes fouled by Wade (5th)...

Dixon hits a 3, 94-88 Heat...

Wade gets fouled on the drive, no call on Haywoods 6th...

Dixon hits another, 94-91 Heat...3:30 left...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That's what happens when you sit on a lead.

It's like we just stopped playing. Run the clock out take a bad shot.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

call a ****ing foul...Haslem is hustling his *** off inside and gets nothing...thats some bull****!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

love the no calls. figures. udon and zo must of got hacked like 3 times each.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

there were like 3 fouls inside there....what bs that was


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade misses...

Hughes fouled by Damon...94-92 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jumpball...Haslem-Haywood...shot clock violation on the Heat (should be a foul on Dixon)

2 mins left in the game...


We're obviously letting Washington do whatever they want to get back into the game b/c we haven't got a damn call in forever...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade what the hell are you doing, this is your team, take the shot or drive to the rack. Don't make stupid passes.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hughes misses a 3...

Eddie misses a 3, Wade boards it, gets fouled (no call)

Jamison hits the 3...95-94 Wizards

THIS IS AWFUL


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade got hacked again there....wtf is this


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade keeps passing, and the refs keep cheating us. Looks like we may have to take them out at home. What a sh!tty way to lose a game.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

They aren't calling any fouls against the Wizards. Wade definately got hacked AGAIN.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> wade got hacked again there....wtf is this


 This is some ****in bull**** is what it is.....how many times have we gotten fouled inside in the last 5 mins with no calls? It's ****ing horrible.......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

call some bull**** and we'll still win this game....Wade won't let us lose....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

1:15 left...

Wade drives, blocked/fouled by Haywood...
Laettner misses...

Blake misses, Udon boards it...

Eddie for 333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

HEAT UP 2!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Eddie says, "We'll take all 3 of those."


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

EDDIE
EDDIE
EDDIE
EDDIE
EDDIE


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Eddie...finally we make a shot...now defense


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

now play some damn defense!!!
Eddie is gonna have to stop Jamison right here b/c he's their money man...


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Where is NickRock23*

Eddie with a clutch 3, OMG!!! :clap:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Where is NickRock23*

we have a foul to give...lets use it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Where is NickRock23*

14.9 secs left....we have A foul to give, USE THOSE FOULS IF YOU GET BEAT

PLAY SMART DEFENSE!!!!



LETS GO HEAT!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Where is NickRock23*

Zo With The Block!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Where is NickRock23*

Zo with a huge block

get wade the ball


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Zo with the HUGE block!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BLOCK By MOURNING, HEAT BALL!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Where is NickRock23*

7 secs left...Wade fouled by Blake, make BOTH and it's OVER!

Wade hits the 1st, 98-85 Heat

20 sec Timeout by the Wizards, *Heat still have a foul to give*


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade hit both!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Sweep!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Where is NickRock23*

Wade hits the 2nd....99-95

Dixon fouled by Dooling, 4.8 secs left....

Zo boards Doolings miss, and it's alllllllllllllllllllllllll over!

Heat win 99-95!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat Win, Get your Brooms out, 2nd sweep, 8-0, we get another break.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I watched the game from my room, and it was awesome. I was frustrated for most of the 4th since we couldn't score at all. But in the end, Wade and EJ came through. Nice win, good rest time for Shaq.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Man I don't like that at all. We missed what, 14 shots in a row? Eddie Jones missed multiple open looks and a dunk, Zo traveled on what would've been a dunk. We pulled it out, but it never should've been close we definately started choking.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Great job by all!*

DWade is the BOSS!

Great job by Zo covering for Shaq.

I hope Shaq gets back to MDE for the ECF.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Great job by ZO? He played a pretty horrible game, I don't even think he had a point. Multiple turnovers, and in foul trouble almost the whole game. Laettner came up huge for us tonight, Doleac was Doleac. 

All in all, we didn't play that well, but still pulled out the win on the road and completed the sweep. We should get a lot of rest and come back strong in the Eastern Conference Finals


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Great job by all!*

Eddie Jones stepped up tonight, bottomline, he deserves some props for that shot. All the pressure he gets from all of us, and he hits a 3 and we win the game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

mippo said:


> Great job by ZO? He played a pretty horrible game, I don't even think he had a point. Multiple turnovers, and in foul trouble almost the whole game. Laettner came up huge for us tonight, Doleac was Doleac.
> 
> All in all, we didn't play that well, but still pulled out the win on the road and completed the sweep. We should get a lot of rest and come back strong in the Eastern Conference Finals


 yes but he made another big play at the end of the game..he didn't play great, but he made a play that sealed the win...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Where is NickRock23*



JeepLiberty03 said:


> Eddie with a clutch 3, OMG!!! :clap:



EDDIE EDDIE EDDIE!!!

can't believe he finally made a big 1. 

Haslem got assaulted under the rim and no call i was fuming. 

Wade was tired in the 4th, and we missed 14 in a row!!!

Eddie 3, Zo block, Wade 2 ft's (16-17 on the night)

DJ's 3's and Haslem was an animal on the boards all series.

8 days rest possibly, and i think we will be full strength with Shaq.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Player Stats:

Zo 0pts, 7reb, 2blk
Udon 8pts, 13reb
Eddie 13pts, 5reb, 2ast, 3stl
Wade 42pts, 7reb, 4ast, 2stl, 1blk, 6to
Damon 19pts, 3reb, 6ast

DOHleac 8pts, 6reb
Keyon 0pts, 1reb, 1ast, 5pf
Rasual 5pts, 2reb, 1ast
Shandon 2reb
Laettner 4pts, 1reb, 3ast

-----------------------

Haywood 18pts, 15reb
Jeffries 4pts, 1ast
Jamison 10pts, 3reb
Hughes 15pts, 8reb, 5ast
Arenas 25pts, 6reb, 3ast, 6pf

Dixon 15pts, 5reb


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Team Stats:

FG
Heat 42/76, 42%
Wiz 30/82, 36%

FT
Heat 26/31, 83%
Wiz 29/39, 74%

Rebounds
Heat 47
Wiz 41

Assists
Heat 18
Wiz 12

*Fouls
Heat 32
Wiz 25

Turnovers
Heat 17
Wiz 10*


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

eddie jordan just accidently called shaq "dampier". he said that in the draft that year, everyone thought Miami would take Kaman cause we needed a big man, and riley looks like a genous now


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

I was at the game, wow... What a game to watch, though it was frustrating watching us lose the lead in the 4th. 
Some observations:
-Dwayne Wade owns all. Seriously. At times it seemed we was incapable of missing.
-Doleac is such a liability it's not even funny. I cringed every time he got foolishly blocked, like when he was taking it to the rim.
-The Heat are a great team. No Shaq, Zo in foul trouble, yet we still beat one of the best teams in the East on the road.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Dwyane Wade is the man.....you wonder why Darko, Carmelo and Bosh were picked before this guy. Even LeBron is coming down to earth while watching Wade.......

With a healthy Shaq, Dwayne Wade keeping up these performances, and a vulnerable Detroit, I am expecting this team to make the Finals.*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

:rbanana::rbanana::rbanana::rbanana: :rbanana::rbanana::rbanana::rbanana:

8 straight wins in this year's playoffs!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie Jones...game winner...clutch


----------



## MiamiWade (Jan 23, 2005)

>>


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *
> 
> With a healthy Shaq, Dwayne Wade keeping up these performances, and a vulnerable Detroit, I am expecting this team to make the Finals.*


Same here.. Even though I hope they lose. 
But with the way Wade's been playing, I don't see that happening.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

mippo said:


> Great job by ZO? He played a pretty horrible game, I don't even think he had a point.


Potentially game winning block? Real players come through when it matters.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Can we say that Wade is already the best Heat player ever in only his 2nd season?

WoW Incredible performance by DWade aka FLASH although i was pissed he didnt go for 50 but nevertheless he has carried the Miami Heat all the way through the Eastern Conference Finals.

I think last year team could have done the same but a healthy Shaq is better.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

*MiamiWade*, that's what they said last night (al michaels i think) about wade being the only one to do it 2 times in a row. 
then on ESPNnews, they said Bird was the only one to do it in consecutive series besides wade. they said he did it 2 times in a row in like 87 or 89.. i forget.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Going back to the regular season, it's also our third double digit winning streak of the season, which might also be a record.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

What are Wade's averages this series? They must be at least 30+ ppg...


----------

